# Dark Disciples March '11



## Jezlad

* Dark Disciples March '11 *







I think the words "oh my fucking goodness" are appropriate when looking at the number of Disciples we have this month.

Congratulations guys - enjoy! 

The March Disciples are:-

*Thread Starters*

*Midge913* 38 
The Sullen One 30 
*Jezlad* 28 
*ckcrawford* 26 
Flindo 22 
Angelus Censura 21 
*Witch King of Angmar* 20 
*Vaz* 20 
*Khorne's Fist* 18 
*KingOfCheese* 18 
*Bane_of_Kings* 18 
*imm0rtal reaper* 18 
*Baron Spikey* 17 
*tu_shan82* 17 
dkoz 17 
Cypher871 17 
C'Tan Chimera 16 
*OIIIIIIO* 16 
*djinn24* 16 
*Stephen_Newman* 16 
*aboytervigon* 15 




*Posters*

*djinn24* 708 
*Midge913*  634 
Aramoro 516


If you managed to hold onto the status awesome effort... you're helping to make Heresy as welcoming and interesting as possible. 

If you're new to the ranks well done and I hope you enjoy ad free browsing and a bit of banter in the hidden areas!





> *What Does It Mean?*
> Being a Dark Disciple means you're a stand out poster. You get access to some of the features our supporters enjoy and some new hidden ones, get a cool new award and a month (or more) of standing out in the crowd.
> 
> *So - how do you become a Dark Disciple?*
> Simple, all you need to do is post 500 times or start 15 or more threads in a month. It really couldn't be easier and serves primarily as a means for me to say a big THANK-YOU.
> *
> When Do You Get It?*
> We have a great feature on Heresy called the Member Stats With it I can see exactly who's been active, posting loads and starting plenty of discussions. It's simple, at the end of every month I'll check the list and make the promotions/relegations - manually! :shok:
> 
> *How Long Does it Last?*
> Dark Disciple awards are handed out at the start of every month, if you continually qualify with a healthy post and thread count you keep the title. If you don't reach the grade the title is removed.
> 
> *What Do I Get?*
> Fuck all. What do you think this is? A profitable business? Actually you get the honour of being a contributing member of the Heresy Online forum. Plus you get a little bit of Kudos and this medal thingy to stick on your postbit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus we'll give you access to the Endgame forums [supporter forums] for the duration of your Discipleship.
> 
> *Do I Get To Meet Horus?*
> Horus is dead. But I'll introduce you to Khorne once he's finished the chores I gave him.
> 
> So in brief.
> 
> Post 500 times or start 15 threads in a month and you'll get...
> 
> A shiny award.
> A few of the supporter perks.
> A thankyou from me.
> Plus you get to meet Khorne!


----------



## ckcrawford

Oh man. Awesome. I thought we had to do 500 posts and 15 threads. I was like... ugh man. I started this month half way. Looks awesome.

Congrats to all you guys. Especially those guys with 500 posts. Thats pretty awesome.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Congratulations to those who have joined the ranks of the disciples. I told you I like the green name and I love the extended inbox. Heck if I can get my Paypal working or find some other method of payment I might just become a supporter here.


----------



## ckcrawford

Yeah. I prefer the blue more than the green. But thats just me. I really ought to continue contributing. Its the cool thing to do really.


----------



## Doelago

When I noticed that I had over 500 posts a few days ago, I decided to stop posting for some time so that I would not reach the Disciple status, for I discovered that as a Supporter, I would have more adds visible than without the status.


----------



## LukeValantine

One day I will be nominated for something.


----------



## Djinn24

Damn posters who have no life... Oh wait a second...


----------



## Aramoro

Woo go go slow work days


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Jan and Feb disciples, let's see if I can keep it up. :victory:.

Congratulations to everyone else.

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Jezlad

Doelago said:


> When I noticed that I had over 500 posts a few days ago, I decided to stop posting for some time so that I would not reach the Disciple status, for I discovered that as a Supporter, I would have more adds visible than without the status.


What makes you think that?

If you're a supporter you aren't put into the Disciple Group, you just get the award.


----------



## Tarvitz210300

congrats to every one that won 

how the hell do you do it 500 posts thats 17 posts a day wow that is not that impressive i will win the next one


----------



## Doelago

Jezlad said:


> What makes you think that?
> 
> If you're a supporter you aren't put into the Disciple Group, you just get the award.


The thing is, that in... January? I got the Dark Disciple award and all, then I got the Supporter status. The adds were still around, as they had always been. In February, when new Disciple awards were given, all the adds got thrown out of the window. 

Not seen any adds since then.

Edit: Also, you owe me Jezlad, you owe me... I still have not got to meet Khorne.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Congrats to everybody who got this award. I would like to thank all the little people I stepped on to make this happen. Without you to stand on I could not have risen above and flown like an eagle. You are the wind .... aaaah fuck it. Thanks for answering all of my dumb ass questions, and 500 posts a month ... fuck me that is a slew of posts.


----------



## Baron Spikey

I wanted the award to fill out my medal section- so yeah completely selfish reason, though hopefully none of my threads could be construed as spam.

Edit: just realised that I don't actually have the medal yet, this makes me ever so glum.


----------



## Doelago

Baron Spikey said:


> I wanted the award to fill out my medal section- so yeah completely selfish reason, though hopefully none of my threads could be construed as spam.


Your threads spam? What the hell? If anything, my posts should be counted as spam.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Doelago said:


> Your threads spam? What the hell? If anything, my posts should be counted as spam.


Well I don't normally like making multiple threads as I always reason that anything I have to say could probably be said far more easily in a pre-existing one.

But this month I made a concerted effort to post stuff that couldn't really be covered without starting a new topic.

And I'm glad because that completely self-centred motivation prompted me to 'translate'/construct The Chapter Background Generator.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Damn, I never realised just how many threads I was posting . Sick leave is good for something I suppose. I'm looking forward to having a little medal under my name at last. Maybe there'll be a Mark of Nurgle to go with it?


----------



## Midge913

Well that is three months in a row for me... I need to get a life.


----------



## Flindo

yay first month with a new and improved green name!


----------



## OIIIIIIO

So do you only get to keep it for a month?


----------



## Jezlad

Doelago said:


> The thing is, that in... January? I got the Dark Disciple award and all, then I got the Supporter status. The adds were still around, as they had always been. In February, when new Disciple awards were given, all the adds got thrown out of the window.
> 
> Not seen any adds since then.
> 
> Edit: Also, you owe me Jezlad, you owe me... I still have not got to meet Khorne.


Changes were made when someone reported it. Now I don't give the usergroup to current supporters as they have privileges that exceed those of the disciples. 

To be honest though there's probably some kind of priority setting in the options but I can;t be bothered looking for it. :so_happy:


----------



## Baron Spikey

Jezlad said:


> Changes were made when someone reported it. Now I don't give the usergroup to current supporters as they have privileges that exceed those of the disciples.
> 
> To be honest though there's probably some kind of priority setting in the options but I can;t be bothered looking for it. :so_happy:


Can we still get the medal though? :wink:


----------



## HorusReborn

man, missed it by a couple...


----------



## OIIIIIIO

where do you check your post count and whatnot?


----------



## Djinn24

Doelago said:


> The thing is, that in... January? I got the Dark Disciple award and all, then I got the Supporter status. The adds were still around, as they had always been. In February, when new Disciple awards were given, all the adds got thrown out of the window.
> 
> Not seen any adds since then.
> 
> Edit: Also, you owe me Jezlad, you owe me... I still have not got to meet Khorne.


He's right, I have seen the ads ever since I was awarded the Dark Disciple. I just haven't said anything because its not a big deal.


----------



## Vaz

I'm not fussed about the ads. It's not cluttered, and it helps bring in revenue.


----------



## Baron Spikey

OIIIIIIO said:


> where do you check your post count and whatnot?


The *Statistics* button in the right hand column---->


----------



## Djinn24

Member stats, at the top of the forum.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Doelago said:


> Your threads spam? What the hell? If anything, my posts should be counted as spam.


i will make note of this for the future... :read:

CP


----------



## Zero Effect

djinn24 said:


> Damn posters who have no life... Oh wait a second...


I didn't want to say anything but you answered it yourself, :biggrin:

Well done all.

ZE


----------



## Doelago

Commissar Ploss said:


> i will make note of this for the future... :read:
> 
> CP


 Move along... Nothing to see down here...


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Dark Disciple badge...ooooo shiny...shiny badge...I want that...give me the badge!...let go I say! let go!...oh come on give me the badge...what? i have to post 500 times or start 15 threads?...how many have i started today anyway?...one?...rats...


----------



## Djinn24

Zero Effect said:


> I didn't want to say anything but you answered it yourself, :biggrin:
> 
> Well done all.
> 
> ZE


Yeah that was a joke at myself second time I have been on both posting and thread starting since I have been back and both months I had over 700 posts.

Before I left I think only one person out posted me and that was Galahad.


----------



## Aramoro

How do you get the medal thing to show up on the side?


----------



## Shogun_Nate

Congratulations and well done fellas! Fine job all around! 

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Aramoro said:


> How do you get the medal thing to show up on the side?


somehow you got missed!!! sorry mate! We've got it sorted for you now. 

CP


----------



## OIIIIIIO

djinn24 said:


> Yeah that was a joke at myself second time I have been on both posting and thread starting since I have been back and both months I had over 700 posts.
> 
> Before I left I think only one person out posted me and that was Galahad.


Speaking of Galahad ... is he alright, cause I have not seen him on the boards for quite some time. Does anyone know?


----------



## Serpion5

OIIIIIIO said:


> Speaking of Galahad ... is he alright, cause I have not seen him on the boards for quite some time. Does anyone know?


Alpharius must have got him... :cray:


----------



## turel2

Congrats to all you posting and thread making maniacs. keep up the good work


----------



## ckcrawford

Yeah what happened to him? Anyway... let it be known. That ckcrawford. One March 17, 2011... Has... 500 Posts! And 31 fricken dang Threads! Headshot! See if I can do it you can! Just start at the beginning of the month. Or else you don't credit for it. lol


----------



## Serpion5

I`m trying to create worthwhile threads so I don`t just get rapped for spamming. It`s hard, but I`m a sucker for shiny things so I`ll keep at it. :chuffed:


----------



## ckcrawford

Serpion5 said:


> I`m trying to create worthwhile threads so I don`t just get rapped for spamming. It`s hard, but I`m a sucker for shiny things so I`ll keep at it. :chuffed:


You would get "rapped." Hahaha, but I love each and every single one of my threads. _Buffalo Wings!_, _Eat My Damn Nips_, _1,000,000 Strong to kill Serpion5_... just kidding. :laugh:


----------



## Serpion5

ckcrawford said:


> You would get "rapped." Hahaha, but I love each and every single one of my threads. _Buffalo Wings!_, _Eat My Damn Nips_, _1,000,000 Strong to kill Serpion5_... just kidding. :laugh:


Maybe I don`t need to try so hard then. :laugh: 

...wait what was that last one?! :shok:


----------



## bitsandkits

I know this is gonna sound a bit off, but i was wondering if certain sections of the forum should or could be excluded from the thread starting portion of the award?, i just saw a complete new member with 1 rep and very few posts to his name with dark disciple status and as far as i can tell hes posted six army lists for the same army and asked alot of new player questions,Now, im not saying his questions are not valid or important and im glad hes had the sense to ask for help of the masses of experienced players we have here, but i think getting a medal for effectively posting up an edited army list is not really what the award was designed for ? or am i wrong? Im not trying to penalise new members or pick on the member in question, i just feel that if i posted the same question about say "the return of the squats" six times or more in a month, i would likely get a warning for spam, but if i posted an army list multiple times in the army list section, i could be rewarded and in my opinion the army list section is just full of alot spam anyway, i know some people get fizzy in the groin about army lists but i cant see that posting up a list and having people pick holes in it really benefits heresy as a whole because more often than not people cant agree on whats good and whats not. 

Anyway what im getting at is this, if i post up a question like what do you think of this 500 point list and you say its crap it needs xyz , and then i come back and post in *another* thread what do you think of the revised 500 point list ? and this happens 6 times should it count towards a thread starting count for an award? 

As opposed to i made this list of 1500 of x and played against nids and got my ass handed to me can you give me some advice please.

Like wise if i post up 15 photos in different threads of a model i pained from 15 different angles should i still get the award?

just a thought 

Congrats to the march winners by the way


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Perhaps there should be a minimum membership time limit for it? I think say 6 months of membership prior to being eligible for it. I know my first six weeks I asked many questions and started many threads before I knew what the hell was going on. Bits and Kits does have a good point there.


----------



## Varakir

OIIIIIIO said:


> Bits and Kits does have a good point there.


I think he's just jealous he can't start 15 individual threads about donkey killing methods.


----------



## ckcrawford

It is relatively easy to post up new threads. But I think if someone is really doing something like posting the same thread again and again, the moderators will find out. Or at least it maybe reported.

Thats just redicolous if its true though. Cause its not that hard to go off section or even around the forum and just post a topic.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

So...once you have completed the 15 threads or 500 posts...what now?


----------



## Serpion5

Wait for the end of the month for winners to be announced. 

*_fidgeting_*


----------



## deathbringer

anyone who can think up 15 new threads in a month has my respect, it shows dedication and creativity, that i certainly dont possess, and i have seen very few spam threads since i've restarted surfing the forums

Personally i would have to do the 500 posts to ever earn this high acclaim, sadly at this point i have neither the time nor the energy

congrats to all winners, i humble myself before your dedication

as for a time of membership limit. If he's met the requirements whocares how old he is, if the army lists are individual i see no wrong in it. Just my personal opinion.


----------



## gen.ahab

Ah, damn I won't make it. Pooh. Anyway, congrats in advance to the try hards.


----------



## ckcrawford

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> So...once you have completed the 15 threads or 500 posts...what now?


I'd keep post and threading. Some of those stats could have been last month since the data refers to the last thirty days as suppose to month.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Ah balls, didn't realise you lose the medal aswell if you don't keep it up! Must post more!


----------



## Commissar Ploss

that shouldn't happen, we had a glitch creep up recently, we'll get it fixed for you.

CP


----------

